# Titan deals



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I thought that I want to share this with you guys here,I am sure the guys who registered to titanpowehouse website already received the deal already.

Buy 1140 impact and get 440i sounds like a deal to me.

https://www.titanpowerhouse.com/Download/Display/May_OnTheHouse_PDF


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Sharp I've been gearing up to buy a new sprayer. That deal may push me over the edge :thumbup:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Thanks Sharp I've been gearing up to buy a new sprayer. That deal may push me over the edge :thumbup:


Glad I can share info,that is helpful.Make sure you search for a promotional code for titan of entire purchase,sometimes it wont fly to combine several promotions,but you can always try.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

imo go blue... made in the USA!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Workaholic said:


> imo go blue... made in the USA!


Yeah all of my sprayers is Graco,but some guys prefers here titan.anywhere you research its equal quality equipment.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sharp_Painting said:


> Yeah all of my sprayers is Graco,but some guys prefers here titan.anywhere you research its equal quality equipment.


I understand. imo the reason why Titan is a contender is price, they are cheaper than Graco. I have nothing against Titan but they are now made outside the USA and so Graco which is built in the USA is the way to go for me. 

I did not mean to side track your thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish they had this deal when we bought out Titan 700.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

when I bought my speeflo, I got a 440 with it. had it about 2 years when I left the tail gate down and the 440 slid out my truck never to ne seen again.  loved that lil guy


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> when I bought my speeflo, I got a 440 with it. had it about 2 years when I left the tail gate down and the 440 slid out my truck never to ne seen again.  loved that lil guy


I'd rather see speedflo go


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Sharp_Painting said:


> I'd rather see speedflo go


I don't have a speedflo :jester: 

I have 2 speeflos and they have made me more money than any pump.


----------



## TripleM406 (Jan 28, 2013)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't have a speedflo :jester:
> 
> I have 2 speeflos and they have made me more money than any pump.


I've had 2, and I second this.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Edit: Found my answer. But I don't know if this is all that good a deal. :/ 

Titan 1140 is like 3.8K, retail more than likely. I"ll have to ask the guys what they can sell it to me for, but it seems to me like you'd have a better deal buying 2 graco rigs. 

Graco 795 Pro: $2,890 my price
Graco 390: Retail $600-$700

Total: $3,590. Which is less than the Titan 1140. <shrugs>


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yep. Buy a Hyundai and get a free Yugo:jester:


----------

